# Latest Apple TV rumors have it teaming up with Comcast for streaming



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Latest Apple TV rumors have it teaming up with Comcast for streaming*

Rumors Apple will launch a new TV-connected device/service seemingly never die, and now the Wall Street Journal reports it's in talks with Comcast (and that rumored discussions with Time Warner Cable over a "Project Jupiter" team-up stalled when TWC became a takeover target). With interesting timing, the rumors focus on an aspect of the deal that would give Apple's device(s) streaming of live TV and cloud DVR recordings over a "managed connection" avoiding last-mile bottlenecks. That's similar to how Comcast sends video on-demand to its Xbox 360 app, and a contrast to the recent net neutrality discussions arising over its deal with Netflix....

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm not buying this, at least not wish Comcast. They've spent too much time and money building their own platforms to just suddenly give in and let Apple control the user experience. 

TWC pre-buyout by Comcast, maybe. Comcast themselves? No way. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I wouldn't be so sure. This is the kind of thing that could bring all the subs they have lost to DIRECTV and dish back to them. It also might help with churn because apple people do tend to stick with apple stuff for the long haul. So they could look at it as a guaranteed commitment and it could lower their acquisition costs tremendously if apple does a lot of the promoting of it which we all know they would. They don't let others push their stuff, they push it. How many really big commercials do you see for apple phones from the carriers rather than from apple themselves?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

and even if is done by a carrier it must be "endorsed" by Apple 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

